# Do you think I'm close to recovery?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I know longer feel disconnected, just spaced out depressed if i have an episode, i just feel dopey, spaced out, and sometimes severely but mainly weakly feeling like the world is going on around me. Whats the name for that? I feel like im the main character out of a movie, but i dont feel disconnected at all. Just brain fog and that.

Is there anything to help me snap out of this?


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah i remember the last stages when i was recovering was excessive brain fog. try to keep yourself busy and eventually youll see it go away

also eat good food


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

Fluke said:


> I know longer feel disconnected, just spaced out depressed if i have an episode, i just feel dopey, spaced out, and sometimes severely but mainly weakly feeling like the world is going on around me. Whats the name for that? I feel like im the main character out of a movie, but i dont feel disconnected at all. Just brain fog and that.
> 
> Is there anything to help me snap out of this?


i tried messaging you but it will not let me know some reason :/what do you mean disconnected? how does that feel compared to feeling spaced out ?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

hell yea man sounds like you are in the last stages i no longer dfeel that disconnected from my body maybe a little but my dr is really sever evrything is extremly dreamy is im semi numb semi not hard to explain is this futher up the recover ladder you think???


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

its sounds like ur doin way better it just dosent feel like it beacuse your depressed once the depression lifts the remnants of DP probably will as well


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

DP boy said:


> its sounds like ur doin way better it just dosent feel like it beacuse your depressed once the depression lifts the remnants of DP probably will as well


Testimony on another website a girl said. "I used to have it, and I got treated for depression and it went away."

I do feel depressed sometimes more OCD and depression than DP. But i also feel numb which can be apart of depression not just just DP.
So maybe you're right.


----------

